
Civic Technology Stopped a Pandemic in Taiwan - tadkar
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/asia/2020-03-20/how-civic-technology-can-help-stop-pandemic
======
nethergh0st
I think it's also because they got lots of experience testing for SARS and
H1N1.

I lived in Taiwan in 2012 and all airline passengers had to go through a
temperature check. This was the only country doing this at the time.

~~~
tadkar
I think it’s interesting to see the way these systems evolve. I lived in
Singapore at the time of SARS and the speed of response was impressive to see.
What is clear now almost 20 years later is the permanence of the knowledge and
the improvement of what I thought was an already impressive system.

